# Who is checking out the army?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's military, an economic giant, now in charge
February 13, 2011|By Andrew S. Ross




Egyptians celebrate around tanks in Cairo after Hosni Mubarak handed over power to the miliary.
Credit: Michael Robinson Chavez / Los Angeles Times / MCT
It owns companies that sell everything from fire extinguishers and medical equipment to laptops, televisions, sewing machines, refrigerators, pots and pans, butane gas bottles, bottled water and olive oil.

Its holdings include vast tracts of land, including the Sharm el-Sheikh resort, where ex-President Hosni Mubarak now resides in one of his seaside pala-ces. Bread from its bakeries has helped head off food riots.

"It's a business conglomerate, like General Electric," said Robert Springborg, professor of national security affairs at the Naval Postgraduate School in Monterey, referring to the Egyptian military. "It's represented in virtually every sector of the economy."

So is what's good for Egypt's GE good for the country, now that the military is, at least temporarily, in formal control?


Egypt's military, an economic giant, now in charge - SFGate


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A WikiLeaks cable shows how Egypt's regime has bought off the military. - By Sarah A. Topol - Slate Magazine


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt's military, an economic giant, now in charge
> February 13, 2011|By Andrew S. Ross
> 
> 
> ...


The Supreme Council gave a press conference yesterday re Tahrir Sq raid, during which this was mentioned: 

"Etman (Major General) said that he received information that certain Gulf countries have offered to provide assistance to Egypt in exchange for not bringing Mubarak to justice. He said the final decision is in the hands of the judiciary alone.

He stressed that the SCAF never promised Mubarak to help him escape trial if he would step down."

When army says Egypt they mean Egyptian army.


----------

